

Help Make the Hacker Dojo Habitable - himaniamoli
http://pledgie.com/campaigns/10602

======
mmt
I had been considering joining, but I had no idea there was inadequate AC,
which is a dealbreaker until September at the earliest.

Surely there are some more hardware-oriented hackers who could help out with
getting the best deal on the equipment and, perhaps, some clever efficiency
hack.

Could some of the labor be donated, as well? Putting up insulation, for
example, doesn't require much skill, beyond safety precautions.

~~~
angelbob
The AC isn't bad, especially upstairs. It's free to drop by, so you can try
before you join.

